# almost back to planet earth



## iwasbornagod (Dec 24, 2016)

well, i dont exactly know how to start this but i promised myself that when i will get better to get back and post something about my recovery
i ve been in the darkest places with this mental condition, oh my god, trust me, i ve been in hell, i had every symptom because i used to read stories of people and get panicked, and think about symotoms, and my anxiety was BOOOOM you have this, this and this.. oh my god it was hell on earth, the hardest year in my life, i didnt think that i will be better but deep, deep down i know that someday i will be back here and post something..
my mother suffered with this condition, on and off, based on anxiety
at early age of 14 (now 21) i had this dpdr for about 2 weeks
after that at the age of 16, after appendicitis surgery, because i was so scared, it lasted for about 2 months, but i didnt knew what it was
after this exprience, at the age of 18, i smoked weed in a period with exams and stuff, i was so stressed, but after smoking weed, boom, panic attack, i thought that i was gonna die that night, but after that night, everything has changed, my perception, my everything that i knew about life was distant and scarry, BUT, BUUUUT from may 2014 to octomber 2014, I WAS NOT SCARED OF THESE FEELINGS AND THEY PASSED in maybe 5-6 months i guess.. and i was ok 
AFTER last experience with my dpdr, i smoked weed heavy.. from may 2015-to april 2016, 4-5 times a week, i didnt know what dpdr means, i didnt know that these feeling are a mental condition, i thought that everybody had these feeling at least once in their lifetime.. but after smoking heavy, it came a period of stress, and after having a panick attack, my world was broken, THIS TIME IT WAS HELL, this time i thought that i must have a brain damage, or something, i thought that i will go crazy.. from april 2016 to this day it was a slow and painful recovery, it was me going out of hell and then slipping back in the hole.. i experienced every symptom.. my worst fear was about being alive, to think, to be aware, my main question was "what makes me counciouss?" why am i alive? i had that symptom of now feeling me even if i was me.. it s hard to relate to this one.. but i lost the concept of me or i.. even now i had a little bit from these symptoms
*I am not 100% recovered, i am like 80-90% i can still feel dpdr, but it doesent bother me no more, it s in the background, and i can feel that recovery it s in my back, few more months and i will be back to normal, RECOVERY IT S SO SLOWLY, you will hardly notice that it s getting better, but it is, trust me

I VE BEEN THERE, i ve been in hell, i had the worst symptoms trust me.. but i didnt lost hope in ME, i can beat this bullshit, you can beat it too!!!
SO I RECOVERED 3 times and now after 9-10 months of hell, i am almost back to planet earth for the 4 time
My dpdr IS ANXIETY BASED, IT S JUST ANXIETY

my advices:
-move on with your life, do things like you used to, fake it till you make it
-these existential questions will go away.. they are here with you because when you experience dpdr, everything around you seems new to you, like you exprience to be human for the first time in your life every second, DONT LOST HOPE, IT WILL BE BETTER*

*-EAT WELL, SLEEP WELL
-GO OUT WITH FRIENDS
-do little challenges, quit drinking and smoking for example, this will boost your confidence in you, it s all about little changes
-let your girlfriend or boyfriend know that you suffer with anxiety and dpdr.. thanks to my girl that she was there with me in hell, i grabbed her hand to get out of the hole.. she was a relief, she was so positive everytime, haha thats why i love her so much
-enjoy life, even you cant enjoy anything, there are something left that you can enjoy, forget about it, move on with your life
TRUST ME, I READ THE ENTIRE DPSH recovery stories, if you want to stay positive, only read positive stories, dont go on the dark side of this side, haha, trust me*

*sorry for my bad english, i tried my best because it s not my main language, i promised to you, that you will be fine, trust me! 
get out of this site after reading this or just read positive stories!!*


----------



## SueParisParis (Jul 19, 2016)

Thank u


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Nice read! I'm just curious as to how you relapsed 3-4 times?


----------



## iwasbornagod (Dec 24, 2016)

Well.. first time it was because of stress, second time because of weed, third time because of extreme stress.. i was just a kid, i didnt know how not to be stressed because of all the shitty things, now i m alot better and a new person with my thoughts under control


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

U da man


----------



## dreamedm (Feb 1, 2015)

Did you have blank mind?


----------



## iwasbornagod (Dec 24, 2016)

I am still doing great, i smoked weed a couple of times just for breaking my fear of it and im still dp/dr free
I was in the deepest and darkest places of my brain, my anxiety was horrible.. i didnt understand why do i live, how can i be "me" again, my sense of self was lost, it was like this for 1 year and a couple of months but now i am doing great
I still have some anxiety from time to time but its manageable, now i have my life back
Dont give up! It will be better, neither i didnt believe this.. but will be ok


----------



## Mayday (Nov 11, 2017)

What if you already tried this things for 33 years?
I'm still busy working go out etc.
But dpdr will won't get less.
I go for the injection.


----------



## nickcb96 (Jun 27, 2017)

Mayday said:


> What if you already tried this things for 33 years?
> I'm still busy working go out etc.
> But dpdr will won't get less.
> I go for the injection.


What do you mean injection?


----------



## Mayday (Nov 11, 2017)

nickcb96 said:


> What do you mean injection?


The topic below here.
The SGB injection.


----------



## James2368 (Oct 19, 2017)

[quote name="Mayday" post="536890" timestamp="1514368406"]What if you already tried this things for 33 years?
I'm still busy working go out etc.
But dpdr will won't get less.
I go for the injection

I hope you don't mind me asking, has nothing helped to improve your symptoms in all this time?


----------



## Mayday (Nov 11, 2017)

James2368 said:


> What if you already tried this things for 33 years?
> I'm still busy working go out etc.
> But dpdr will won't get less.
> I go for the injection
> ...


No nothing.
I've tried every possible treatment.
Even TMS. Special diets. Medication. Therapy's. Work hard. Work relaxed. work not. Sports hard. Sports relaxed. Sports not. Drink beers a lot. A little. And not. Everything. Believe me.


----------

